# Altamaha Flooded?



## shardegree (Sep 25, 2009)

I will be hunting the Altamaha river area next weekend (oct2-4) McIntosh Co.  Should I expect to be in the sand hills as a result of a flooded swamp?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## shardegree (Sep 27, 2009)

*help*

No one hunts the Altamaha river swamps??  I will be about 12 miles up stream of Darien.  The Fort Barrington Area.  Any report would  be helpful.  A flooded swamp will really change our hunt.

Thanks.


----------



## sleepindawg (Sep 27, 2009)

The river's at 8.9 at Doctortown...rising but no where near flood...local rain has been hit and miss with some places getting as much as 4" (Toombs) and some still in need.  Nothing like what happened in north and west GA. As far as swamp being flooded you'll be ok but you can always expect some bogs after local rain.


----------

